# Anyone found God.....



## coco33

I would like to know if anyone else has found God through their suffering.

I was never a Christain, though i had been brought up going to Church, GB, Christain Endevor, Bible class, Sunday school...you name it. But never once did i actually hand my life over to him and decide to follow the life that he wanted me to have.

Hence why i ended up making such a mess of things.....by doing things my way and not his.

I dont believe that God makes us suffer from DP,Depression etc. Its Satan that is tormenting us. I believe that God doesnt want us to suffer and is calling out to us to let him take away our pain. God loves us and wants us to lead a good life and that is by following him.

I have become a Christian and i know that God will be there for me through each step of the way and teach me the joy in life, through him.


----------



## Guest

amen....I am christian as well...and i am very glad you came to terms to follow Christ...God bless you in Jesus name.

-Robbie


----------



## Guest

I've found God, but I feel a little weird saying it because it makes it look like I'm bragging somehow or distinguishing myself...

I found him through a breakdown once, an anxiety attack. I was crying because suddenly, a feeling of inadequacy came over me, I started making excuses for my bad behavior and then realized that part of it and then I got very emotionally upset, condemning myself, damning myself, redeeming myself for years of bad behavior, bad excuses, just generally disobeying what I should be and disobeying the life God wants me to. Then... there was a silence. Words from God shook through my body, I felt every emotion he wanted me too, heard every word he wanted me to. His words were ones of hope and strength, they gave me confidence to live a better life, one where I made sure to never let myself fall victim to horrible sin. And I was confident about life from there. My life took a pivotal move, and let's just say I'm waaay better off these days. I had DP back then, and it was all that dirt I was shoving under the rug to tell myself I was perfect which caused the experience. Great understanding comes with great suffering. And it only took 12 minutes.


----------



## Guest

I am on my way to church for the first time in nearly a year. I am having so much anxiety, but i dont care...i am going to go. I love Jesus and he deserves my worship and praise. God bless you guys.

-Robbie


----------



## coco33

Thats great to hear robbie. I find the people in my church a great support network. Im so sorry to hear your having anxiety...i hope you are feeling a bit better today.

When i came home from church last night i suddenly took terrible anxiety and DP. When i tried to lie down my whole body felt like it was burning on the inside, this is not the first time i have had this sensation..................does anyone else ever experience this??????

I got really frightened i couldnt watch the tv and thought i was going to lose it.......i was sooooooooooo scared. I tried reading the bible but that scared me too. I have a tendencey to obsesess over anything and everything and worry excessively. I try so hard to let God take these worries from me but i seem to be doing something wrong.

I so dont want to die, i love my children, they are my love, my life, my everything....but when i get consumed by these symptoms i feel total and utter desperation and isolation and i find it so hard to bear. I fear that i will not cope.


----------



## Martinelv

I found him at the bottom of a bottle. Then I sobered up.


----------



## Guest

Martin, please have respect man.

Cocofox...you will be ok i promise you. Jesus will take all this away, but there is a REASON why you are having/had these problems. God lets us suffer for his glory and it will be revealed in you soon. God bess you sweetheart, and stay strong, you will make it. Have faith, the same blind faith you had in the beggining use now! I promise you in the name of our Lord Jesus, that you will be laughed at, made fun of, and even feel stupid from time to time, but i tell you that your reward is far greater than you can imagine and you pull through this with prosperity emotionally by the love God sends to you as the holy spirit. Much love, Robbie-


----------



## Martinelv

> Martin, please have respect man.


For who ? Your god ? No way jose. For humans and their suffering, absolutely.



> , but there is a REASON why you are having/had these problems. God lets us suffer for his glory and it will be revealed in you soon


This makes me feel ill. Really, it does. It's evil.


----------



## Guest

you are saying Jesus Christ is evil? Man i said to have respect for this thread. I have no idea why you people that dont believe in God have so much to say about it. If you dont belive, then why do you have this magnetic pull towards those who do? You just dont know and are blinded, and I pray for you on this. God bless.

-Robbie


----------



## Guest

I am sorry robbie but this thing about God letting us suffer for his glory is in my opinion absolute nonsense. I dont know where to even begin with this one.

So you believe that God is still here and in some physical form? If God is some entity or is everything as you like to say why would he need our suffering to be glorified. I mean the God u speak of created everything and has power over all the universe, do you think he needs to see people die and suffer for glory?

So this reason? If you think there is a reason for suffering what is is? Or will God reveal it in time? What nonsense its just another way of trying to explain the unexplainable. Why would any God create a baby and then kill it after a few weeks? Yes the world was created but this God you speak of has no power now. Yes if you can find some peace in faith take it and let it help you.

The fact is shit happens, this explains pain and suffering, you wouldnt want to know a human who found glory in your suffering why do you want a god who does?


----------



## Guest

I don't know why some people have a problem with this quote. I don't, in fact it's one of my favorites:

"To live is to suffer. To survive, well, that's to find meaning in the suffering."

-DMX.


----------



## Guest

When my God lifts me up from this suffering and allows me to help others who are in this situation, then you will see why he ALLOWS me to suffer. I never said God did this to me. Peace be with you.

-Robbie


----------



## coco33

I would just like to say that Robbie is right in what he says. God has a plan for each and every one of us and in time we will discover what that is.

God doesnt want us to suffer. By leading our lives the way we have done in the past and not by following the word of God which in the bible sets down the right ways to live your life, we have brought this suffering upon ourselves......the devil can work within our lifes and ruin them, and wants us to not have trust and faith in the almighty.

Just think about it.......If you had of followed the ten commandments, would you be were you are today? would you have done the things in your life that you did or are still doing?

Through our suffering God is reaching out to us, hes saying ok you have done wrong and you are suffering for it, i dont want you to suffer, take my hand and follow me and i will put you back on track, I will show you joy in life and help you through this.

There is so much suffering in the world beacause people have not listened to him and been selfish and took life into their own hands and not followed his word. If people all over the world lived by the ten commandments then there would be no murders, adultery, rape, greed, jealousy, hate etc and wouldnt the world be then how God had first intended it to be for us.

This is why he sent Jesus, so that we may have another chance to recieve him and enter into his kingdom were everything is how he first entended it to be for us. We only have to ask him to forgive us for not following him and promise to have faith in him and lead our lifes the way he wants us to.

Ye of little faith..........Doesnt the PASSION OF CHRIST, mean anything to you when you watch it......didnt you see how the devil tried to tempt Jesus.....well thats what he does to us everyday....God knows this and knows how hard it is for us......if you fall like a baby does when it is learning to walk, he wont say right thats it, you've had you chance. No he will pick you up and say right ok you've tried and fallen but i know how hard it is for you and he will pick you up and say try again and i will help you.

Have faith everyone.

Thanks for your support Robbie


----------



## Guest

This was written by a random some good stuff in it

The bible itself says in Revelations, that God is destined to win and all that could ever happen has already been determined to happen. According to this the fight against God is useless because you're destined to burn in hell since God will without a doubt win the fight between good and evil (so act now, hurry hurry and save your soul forever before it's too late!!). This of coarse sounds like the scarcity law you learn in your marketing class in High School.

A second point made is of common sense amongst anyone who knows of the bible, is that God is all knowing and everpresent. This would point to fact that God is immune to time. He knows what will happen at all times, and knows the outcome all thought and action.

With the simple knowledge you now have of God it will be clear that his very existence contradicts his existence. You see...if God is all-knowing and is aware of the outcome of every action then he is responsible for all evil, and has been deliberate to instill pain and suffering amongst all life. You see...with his infinite knowledge of future events, he created the angel Lucifer with free will, and was aware that Lucifer would in turn defy him and have to be tossed into hell. So God created Satan knowing exactly what would happen and allowed it to happen on purpose. By Christian logic then, God is the true spawn of all evil.

Since God represents all that is good and is omnipresent, he must also exist in hell. However, God can't exist in hell because he is the essence of all good. And so God would be flawed if a part of him did encapsulate evil inside any part of space and time. Unless of coarse that space is his creation, and in so he would be become the creator of that evil. God making Satan without knowing the outcome would be a mistake at a level of enormous magnitude. A flaw in simple terms. But, if he is flawed he can't be God because God exists outside time and would see his own mistakes before and after they would occur. In layman's terms, he can never make any move without having every fucking possibility accounted for. He's the greatest fucking Chessmaster in existence. He is without the ability to do evil, have evil in him, or make a fucking mistake. Even if you cut his arms off and gauged his eyes out he would still hunt you down and fuck your girlfriend for an eternity while you blinked. So why create life then? The only rational explanation is for a diversion to the boredom of his own infinite knowledge and presence. Or as we see it, the human experience.

We have all heard the stories from the Bible, and being realistic one would concur that the stories in the bible are all fucking impossible unless they are historic remnants of advanced beings from distant planets from whom we were bred, used, and left behind. Let's face it, religion itself is full of numerous contradictions, while science fails to link modern man to his roots. And there's Noah's arc which could not possibly fit two of all the animals and insects in the world into a boat if they stuffed them with a junkyard trash compactor, while modern archeology finds that the modern man existed even before his cave inhabited predecessors. 
_
By Christian terms the only reasonable explanation for a God would be to satisfy the hunger of a sick power-hungry egomaniac. I mean...guys have G-Spots up their asses and gays are sinning? What's that about? . He thought up the idea for shiteating and pigfucking. God is more obscene than the worst hardcore porn publisher for he is the idea which gives hold for all experience. God is the manufacturer of every conceivable thing that is right and wrong with the world, because he made the world.

A test you say? God actually using energy to refine or double check something he could destroy, recreate, and perfect before you read another word seems careless or redundant at best. He's fucking perfect. Why waste your time if you already know the answers before the questions are asked unless it's that he revels in the pure sadistic enjoyment of every sin he condones? No, not a test. For God finds little enjoyment in our human trials. A process of spiritual enlightenment. Our body a vehicle to build the tools we need for our journey to the next plateau. One that once you discover your relationship to him, you will be free of this material existence and continue to become closer to him. A journey willed upon yourself, and that only you yourself will finish.


----------



## gizmo

Jesus said, I have come that they have life, and that more abundantly.The thief (satan) comes not but to steal, kill, and destroy. He (Jesus) went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil.Bless the Lord oh my soul and forget none of His benefits, Who forgives all your sins, Who heals all your diseases.He Himself bore our infirmities and carried away all our diseases, by Whose stripes you were healed. (different scriptures in the bible, but i don't remember what verses.


----------



## agentcooper

cocofox said:


> God doesnt want us to suffer. *By leading our lives the way we have done in the past and not by following the word of God which in the bible sets down the right ways to live your life, we have brought this suffering upon ourselves*......the devil can work within our lifes and ruin them, and wants us to not have trust and faith in the almighty.
> 
> Just think about it.......*If you had of followed the ten commandments, would you be were you are today?* would you have done the things in your life that you did or are still doing?


honey, that is one messed up thing to say on a mental health board. how can you say that everyone here brought this on themselves?!? i, for one, got dp/dr from taking a combo of ortho-trycycline (birth control pills but only to help with another disease i have called endometriosis) and allegra-d. i didn't know that taking allergy medicine was a "sin" in the eyes of god...or that it is one of the ten commandments? "thou shalt not take prescription medicine"...oh yeah...i forgot about that commandment. maybe from now on you could do a little thinking about what you write before you post.


----------



## Monkeydust

I agree with agentcooper.

I was actually sort of religious in the old days. One of the major reasons why I ditched all that superstition was because I was unable to reconcile my conception of what "God" was with the fact that he was inflicting great suffering on a great number of people who are "good", in his terms.

Any God who feels it appropriate to inflict such suffering on people for simply not stringently following the 10 commandments isn't the kind of guy I think we should be worshipping.


----------



## Martinelv

Apparently gave us the great gift of 'free will', which apart from being the major cop-out that explains all death and suffering on this earth, also make me wonder what kind of 'father' he is. Which fathers amoung you would sit and watch your beloved children go through so much shit ?


----------



## Guest

gizmo said:


> Jesus said, I have come that they have life, and that more abundantly.The thief (satan) comes not but to steal, kill, and destroy. He (Jesus) went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil.Bless the Lord oh my soul and forget none of His benefits, Who forgives all your sins, Who heals all your diseases.He Himself bore our infirmities and carried away all our diseases, by Whose stripes you were healed. (different scriptures in the bible, but i don't remember what verses.















































Well it started off badly, and kind of, tailed off towards the middle, and the less said about the end the better.


----------



## falling_free

I found god, he was hiding in my washing basket with pants on his head and a banana in his mouth. he's overrated, pan rules, he was a goat god and a lot more fun than mr banana in his mouth.


----------



## falling_free

Oh yeh WORSHIP SATAN!!!!!


----------



## kchendrix

I found this post interesting. Everyones replys. In my opinion God did not create evil. If you believe in the Bible as the Word of God, you can also see that what God gave to each being he created was Free Will. The Choice to listen or not listen. He did not shakle anyone being , Human , Angelic or otherwise to worship him.

He gave even Satan a Choice. Satan was Jealous of the Power of God, He was Jelous. Yes God gave us each the ability to feel the Jealousy , the Rage, Hatred, Love, Caring , Desire, but he also gave us the freedom of Choice.

I don't believe that God Kills little babys, however that there is life at all is a miracle, even if you say you believe in Evolution, Creation and Evolution can work hand in hand. If life is one day old or two years old or 90 years old went it fails, that there was life at all is a miracle. We are not in heaven yet.. His promise is of a paradise where no one suffers, where there are no more tears, or sorrows, or sickness, where the lion will lay down with the lamb. God doesn't promise that we have that here on earth,but as a reward for accepting and believing in his ultimate sacrafice , his only son. He is clear about this.

In the mean time we are to show each other love and help each other through our sufferings, God does know our hearts are evil by nature he knows his creation is flawed and thus that is why he gave his only son as a bridge to bring us back to his heaven.

Believe it or not it is your choice, but we can still with our differences, find that we can help each other with support to get better, and to find our way out of this black hole that we all suffer with.. No matter where it came from.... Ourselves, God , Satan,,, no matter how it got here, we have a pyschological problem that can be dealt with and can be over come. We have to somehow project ourselves, stop the self monitoring, keep plugging away and getting back to where we all once were.

Everyone Have a Blessed day,,, and lets beat this stuff!

KC


----------



## Guest

Hmm.. I find it unusual that there's a whole section devoted to religion here. If you really don't feel connected to life and reality and question existence how can you really believe in a god, devil, heaven, or hell? You know, everyone is dp in a way, they just don't know it. This is because life is miserable, life is pure hell, and without the thought/"promise"/fantasy of a loving god who is always there for them, most people could not function on any level. The majority of people in the world would be in complete hysterics if they were to find out thatt here is no god. And for the record, blind rebellion is probably even dumber than blind following. Kids who think they're worshipping the devil are just trying hard to do the opposite of the religious majority, and that's pretty ignorant. I'm pretty much an atheist, and if I have any beliefs at all, I do tend to kinda sorta believe in past lives, but I don't think there's any reason we have them or any supreme being that controls it all, I just think we're doomed to suffer forever. Maybe *this* is hell? Repeated, endless, infinate lives of misery and suffering.... sounds like hell to me.


----------



## coco33

*agentcooper wrote*

honey, that is one messed up thing to say on a mental health board. how can you say that everyone here brought this on themselves?!? i, for one, got dp/dr from taking a combo of ortho-trycycline (birth control pills but only to help with another disease i have called endometriosis) and allegra-d. i didn't know that taking allergy medicine was a "sin" in the eyes of god...or that it is one of the ten commandments? "thou shalt not take prescription medicine"...oh yeah...i forgot about that commandment. maybe from now on you could do a little thinking about what you write before you post.
_________________
with your feet in the air and your head on the ground... 
-pixies[/size]

Well agentcooper as you said this is a mental health board so perhaps you should take into consideration how people are feeling at the time when they write their posts.

I for one was in the early stages of a second mental breakdown which is why i have been offline for so long. When i posted this i was clinging to whatever hope there was for me to work my way through the nightmare that i was suffering. I turned to religion as i do when approaching a breakdown....sometimes it comforts me and other times it doesnt.

I developed GAD, OCD AND DP from being abused as a child and whatever i wrote in this forum at that time i truely believed....it was my state of mind at that time. So honey perhaps if you are going to post on the religious part of this board you could ...and i quote.." do a little thinking about what you write before you post".

A little compassion and sympathy never hurt anyone.


----------



## widescreened

Theres nothing wrong with having spiritual faith or a religious belief in both good times and bad.Its important though that you are moderate about it,otherwise it will only develop into another addiction or obsession.Im sure the last way God wants us to express faith is through bondage.Keep your time devoted to your faith short and simple and try and get on with your life as best you can after that,for sufferers of any mental illness im sure this is the best way


----------

